# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Общее количество абонентов, подключенных по технологии GPON, превысило 150 тысяч

## ByFly

За первый квартал 2014 год РУП Белтелеком подключило более 20 тысяч новых абонентов по технологии GPON. Общее количество абонентов, обслуживающихся на сетях GPON, перешагнуло отметку в  150 тысяч абонентов.
	Новая технология активно внедряется компанией Белтелеком по всей территории страны: в новой и уже существующей жилой застройке, офисных и общественных зданиях Минска, областных и крупных районных центрах.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

